# West Bay Wade



## mortarman75p (Feb 23, 2013)

Great trip Sunday morning. Had fish jumping all around me from 1st light until about 9. Ended up keeping one trout at 23". Great Sunday night dinner and then some. How'd everyone else do Wading this weekend. No secret spots just areas, bait used and what you were targeting. I was after trout, in West Bay and was using a suspension microlure.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Welcome to 2Cool! Nice trout there! Congrats.


----------



## mortarman75p (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks. It was my first keeper of the year!


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

Waded west as well looking for specks, family obligations left us with a window 2-4PM window. We had a little bait, but since we were so pressed for time we took that as an ok sign and didn't spend time running around. One decent speck on a pink she dog.


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice trout and welcome!!!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice!


----------

